# Umlaute in verschiedenen IDE



## MiMa (3. Nov 2012)

Hi,

anfangs habe ich in Netbeans programmiert.
Grundsätzlich verwende ich KEINE Umlaute und Sonderzeichen im Quellcode, mit Ausnahme in Kommentaren.

In Netbeans werden die Umlaute korrekt dargestellt und im UTF-8 Format gespeichert.
In Eclipse Indigo Werden die Umlaute falsch dargestellt.
In Eclipse Juno wird der gleiche Quelltext

Ich habe dann in Eclipse Indigo mal folgendem Kommentar geschrieben: /* ä ü ö ? */
und in Juno geöffnet erhalte ich dann: /* � � � ? */

Das ist ja seltsam ???:L

In meinem Programm sende ich ein Suchabfrage an die Deutsche Nationalbilbiothek und erhalte ein XML zurück, welches ich mit SAX Parse. In den Daten die ich zurück erhalte, sind Umlaute enthalten.

Mit Eclipse Indigo Auszug aus den Informationen in der Konsole:

Einheitstitel:      Algorithmen kompakt und versta?ndlich
Titelzusatz:        Lo?sungsstrategien am Computer

Mit Eclipse Juno Auszug aus den Informationen in der Konsole:
Einheitstitel:      Algorithmen kompakt und versta?ndlich
Titelzusatz:        Lo?sungsstrategien am Computer

Also die Konsolenausgabe ist wohl identisch.

Dann habe ich mal die informationen in eine Datei Ausgabe.txt geschrieben und erhalte folgendes Ergebnis:

ISBN13:             9783834805690
Bezugsart:          kart. : EUR 19.90
ISBN15:             978-3-8348-0569-0
Titel:                 Algorithmen kompakt und verständlich
Titelzusatz:         Lösungsstrategien am Computer
Verfasser:          Markus von Rimscha
Auflage:             1. Aufl.
Erscheinugsort:   Wiesbaden
Erscheinugsjahr:  2008
Umfang:             VIII, 144 S.
Ma�e:                24 cm
ISBD:                 Online plus
Sachschlagwort:   Algorithmus
Inhaltsverzeichnis: http://d-nb.info/989219313/04


Danke
Mi


----------



## turtle (3. Nov 2012)

Du kannst in Eclipse ebenfalls das Encoding einstellen, hier sogar für jede Datei getrennt.

Rechtsklick auf Quelldatei, Properties und dort das Encoding einstellen. Unter Windows/Preferences/Workspace kannst Du das default-Encoding einstellen.


----------



## MiMa (3. Nov 2012)

Das war ja einfach, vielen Dank

Mi


----------

